# SpamSssassin & FuzzyOCR



## Leander (Oct 3, 2017)

I was wondering if FuzzyOCR is not required in a SpamAssassin setup anymore, since it has been outdated since 2009? Is there a replacement in SpamAssassin?! Or is it simply that one have to write wrapper scripts in order to get FuzzyOCR running with imagemagick?


----------

